# Simple Shot DIY Bandset Starter Kit - Good and Bad



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanted to try tying my own bands and this kit seemed like the way to go. With the supplied rubber, pouches and string I was able to tie my first bandset. It was pretty easy. The design is simple and effective. Additionally, the amount of bands and pouches in the kit is very generous.

While the kit is 100% functional as advertised I must say I was rather disappointed with the fit and finish. The holes drilled into the wood were de-laminated and splintered and the holes drilled into the metal clamps had a significant amount of metal burrs. The amount of wood splinters and sharp metal burrs on the pieces were practically a safety hazard. I will have to take a file and sandpaper to the parts to make them safe to handle. I am an adult and can identify and remedy such issues but I would be concerned if this kit was given to a young person entering the slingshot hobby. The kit works great and is chock full of supplies but I really think they need to step up the quality control.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Band jigs aren't all that complicated to make and definitely should be made with the same attention to detail as a slingshot would be given.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

stevekt said:


> I wanted to try tying my own bands and this kit seemed like the way to go. With the supplied rubber, pouches and string I was able to tie my first bandset. It was pretty easy. The design is simple and effective. Additionally, the amount of bands and pouches in the kit is very generous.
> 
> While the kit is 100% functional as advertised I must say I was rather disappointed with the fit and finish. The holes drilled into the wood were de-laminated and splintered and the holes drilled into the metal clamps had a significant amount of metal burrs. The amount of wood splinters and sharp metal burrs on the pieces were practically a safety hazard. I will have to take a file and sandpaper to the parts to make them safe to handle. I am an adult and can identify and remedy such issues but I would be concerned if this kit was given to a young person entering the slingshot hobby. The kit works great and is chock full of supplies but I really think they need to step up the quality control.


Yes, I had the same problem about two/three years ago and just through mine out !

wll


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a shame, I would expect more from SimpleShot. I guess as long as these issues have no effect on the bandset and user safety, it's not a big deal. Still disappointing though.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When I got mine it was perfect. Holes were smooth no sharp edges. And it works great for tying my looped tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

stevekt said:


> I wanted to try tying my own bands and this kit seemed like the way to go. With the supplied rubber, pouches and string I was able to tie my first bandset. It was pretty easy. The design is simple and effective. Additionally, the amount of bands and pouches in the kit is very generous.
> 
> While the kit is 100% functional as advertised I must say I was rather disappointed with the fit and finish. The holes drilled into the wood were de-laminated and splintered and the holes drilled into the metal clamps had a significant amount of metal burrs. The amount of wood splinters and sharp metal burrs on the pieces were practically a safety hazard. I will have to take a file and sandpaper to the parts to make them safe to handle. I am an adult and can identify and remedy such issues but I would be concerned if this kit was given to a young person entering the slingshot hobby. The kit works great and is chock full of supplies but I really think they need to step up the quality control.


Have you given Simple Shots a shout and showed them the pictures? That child safety is a good point. Got to let the makers know for things to improve.


----------

